# Goodbye David Bowie, RIP



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

http://www.express.co.uk/celebrity-news/633408/David-Bowie-dead

Just shocked to hear this. My wife was raised on Labyrinth and I remember many Saturday mornings being woken up by my parents blasting Suffragette City through the house.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I was hoping this was a hoax


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

RIP David Bowie.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

That is so sad to hear. What a great artist. RIP"


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

All I can say is wow. I just saw him in an interview within the last 2 or 3 weeks and I never would have guessed this was coming. SO MANY great songs.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Damn it! I hate that we're losing this generation of musicians.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

He released his new album Friday. I was listening to it last night thinking how great it is and fresh sounding.

Sad.

TG


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, the interview I saw was in support of that album. I guess it's time to get to learning some of the many Bowie songs I have on my TO DO list. Rebel Rebel today I think...


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

So sad and shocking...he was so unique and brilliant, constantly reinventing his music and himself. A true rock icon who will be sadly missed. We need a tribute thread just for his music. RIP


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, I just heard this as I pulled up to my office.

He was a great singer, writer and performer.

In my opinion, he was one of a kind.

RIP


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Aaahhhh no! He was one of my all time favourites, particularly with Ronson and the Spiders. First 5 or 6 albums were brilliant. I'm really shocked and had no idea he was suffering, his new album was just released.

RIP indeed.

Ricky Gervais also took to social media to share his condolences. He tweeted: "I just lost a hero. RIP David Bowie."

Sums it up for me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh My. Was not ready for that one this morning. Such a huge part of my musical background and a treasured artist. His music will live forever. Pretty sure he has a new album due out next week as well.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't think of anyone who made relevant music in so many "eras". Always moving forward.

And he never reduced himself to playing the "nostalgia circuit".


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

An amazing artist with a talent for choosing fantastic guitar players!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Pinups was a defining album for me. I wore out my first copy in a couple of weeks. RIP Mr. Bowie.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wow, this is a shocker for Monday morn, for both me and mrs. He is part of 'our back story', as we saw him when we were dating, on the Let's Dance tour 1983. RIP


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A true renaissance man and artist. He succeeded in so many things that he was obviously given a huge helping of talent. But I don't think he squandered any of it, he was always following his muse.

A great person that won't be forgotten and will be missed. And, as someone said, a great eye/ear for picking guitarists (like Ozzie).

Edited: I think I'll stream The Hunger tonight. Cool, quirky movie.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

David was the ultimate rock star chameleon! Mega talented, so entertaining and was the epitome of a rebel in his younger days!

I remember when Let's Dance came out and dancing in a grand ballroom with all my fineries on to this. I remember thinking what an elegant song this was.

So very sad. First Lemmy of cancer and now David of cancer! Insidious disease! I am going to learn a Bowie song as a little tribute to someone that brought me so much happiness! David rest in peace!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

His final album, Black Star which was released on January 8th 2016 his birthday! 69 years old!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Had no idea he was ill. I was very fortunate to have saw him waaayyyy back in 1978 during the "Heroes" tour at Maple Leaf Gardens. Great show.

RIP


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> Pinups was a defining album for me. I wore out my first copy in a couple of weeks. RIP Mr. Bowie.


Same here, wonderful album.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Spaceman.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

His wife Inman of 25 years stated: sometimes you will never know the true value of a moment until it becomes a memory!


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

As I wrote on another place,, I guess I am from the wrong generation. Never really liked his performances and recordings. That said, I truly appreciate him as a songwriter and greatly enjoy the many interpretations of his corpus.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Goodnight Ziggy wherever you are. RIP David.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I fell asleep listening to the news on the radio. I woke up at 3am with the radio still going and they were saying David Bowie had died. That's hard to take in when you're half asleep. 

There aren't many artists who started in the 60's and have remained _truly_ relevant until now. We've lost one of the big ones.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

For me, David Bowie was always what I thought when I heard someone say 'artist'.

Ever-changing, always fresh, he defined avant-garde.

Often shocking and yes, sometimes weird (but in a good way).


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Been listening to his new album all morning. Right to end he still had it. It seems a struggle to listen to it the first time through. The second time I started to hear new things. Its one of those albums that will take a while to grok. He was an Artist, always experimenting, always thinking. Some of the songs are obviously written as he was contemplating leaving us.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Kerry Brown said:


> Been listening to his new album all morning. Right to end he still had it. It seems a struggle to listen to it the first time through. The second time I started to hear new things. Its one of those albums that will take a while to grok. He was an Artist, always experimenting, always thinking. Some of the songs are obviously written as he was contemplating leaving us.


I'm looking forward to hearing the new album. He was always challenging in the best ways. Where some music is weird just for the sake of it (no judgment), I always find Bowie keeps paying off more with repeated listens. He was a channel for something beautiful amongst a sea of imitators.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Most of Hunky Dory has been in rotation around my house for over 25 years. Had my kids hooked on that when they were toddlers. I also really enjoyed Earthling with Reeves Gabrels. I managed to catch both shows at the Warehouse on that tour. It was a distinct pleasure to see him perform in a venue like that. I also thought The Next Day was a fairly solid album. I will have to give this last album a good listen.

My son and I went to the Bowie exhibit in Toronto a few years back, that was pretty cool as well. 

Set List for the Warehouse shows. Man those were good. Still up there in the top 10 shows I have ever seen.

Quicksand
Always Crashing in the Same Car
I'm Waiting for the Man
(The Velvet Underground cover)
My Death
(Jacques Brel cover)
The Jean Genie
Panic in Detroit
I'm Afraid of Americans
The Voyeur of Utter Destruction (As Beauty)
Seven Years in Tibet
Battle for Britain (The Letter)
Strangers When We Meet
Fashion
Looking for Satellites
Under Pressure
(Queen cover)
Telling Lies
Hallo Spaceboy
Scary Monsters (And Super Creeps)
Little Wonder
Encore:
Fame
(Is It Any Wonder)
The Last Thing You Should Do
V-2 Schneider
White Light/White Heat
(The Velvet Underground cover)
O Superman
(Laurie Anderson cover)
Moonage Daydream


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I was so sad to wake to this news this morning. Bowie was an innovator, and will never be forgotten. 

Here is one of my favourite performances that he brought guest vocals to. _Arnold Layne, _from David Gilmour's _Remember the Night _2006 concert at Royal Albert Hall. You can really see how much they are enjoying the performance during this recording. Shame that two rock icons in this footage have left us.


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

This one was a BIG shocker. Still don't believe it. 

I hold him in high regard with my group of 5 B's - The Beatles, Beach Boys, Badfinger, Big Star and Bowie.

Heard the news from my dad last night who turned me onto Bowie many, many years ago when he told me was playing some Bowie records last night in honor of his passing. I asked him to repeat it but I heard him right the first time.

I went through a Bowie binge about 15 years ago that has waned some in recent years, but man what a trip that was to start with his first LP and work my way through his catalog. So many little nuances that require repeated listening. 

One of a kind.

RIP


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Even though I wasn't a big fan there are a few of his songs that I've always liked and there's no question that he was original and unique. A sad day. R.I.P. David Bowie.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jayoldschool said:


> I was so sad to wake to this news this morning. Bowie was an innovator, and will never be forgotten.
> 
> Here is one of my favourite performances that he brought guest vocals to. _Arnold Layne, _from David Gilmour's _Remember the Night _2006 concert at Royal Albert Hall. You can really see how much they are enjoying the performance during this recording. Shame that two rock icons in this footage have left us.


What a great choice of vocalist for Arnold !!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wasn't a fan, but enjoyed his appearance on Extras.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I enjoyed his work, though I have to confess to not being aware of much of it. I'm sure there are literally hundreds of tunes of his you could play me and I'd respond "That sounds like it could be Bowie. Is it?". But he made an excellent and extensive contribution to the craft, and brought many others to our collective attention. Heck, first time I'd ever heard of Stevie Ray Vaughan was when the "Let's Dance" tour came to Edmonton, and the reviewer mentioned SRV's role in the band.

There's a great Youtube video of Bowie performing Wake Up with Arcade Fire, and you realize, when you see how naturally he fits into the song, that Win Butler and Co. were heavily influenced by him.

Danny Michel (who I think is great on his own), did an album of Bowie covers called "Loving the Alien".

And since no one has mentioned it yet, I'll mention Bowie's interesting performance in the sci-fi film "The Man Who Fell to Earth".

Finally, I have to credit him with bringing Iggy Pop back from the edge. Iggy was damn near dead, and Bowie saved him. That alone earns him my respect and gratitude.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm wondering how many of his fans would have the guts to put on the "make-up" and go out into their daily world one day a year to honor his memory/life.


----------

